

Send a Message from Java to Erlang - stuff4ben
http://concise-software.blogspot.com/2009/08/concise-howtos-message-from-java-to.html

======
jrockway
Send a message from your shell to C++:

    
    
       $ wget http://google.com/

~~~
mahmud
GNU wget is in C; and there wont be any C++ code running in that shell
interaction of yours unless it was on Be or Atheos ;-)

~~~
jrockway
Google Search is C++. That was my point.

